# getting into pen turning,,,



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

After talking to Glenn and Harry about the fun they are having turning Pens,, I thought I would maybe try it myself..,,,, so, I am in the process of taking my new pen turning lathe out of the box... maybe I will have to start with slightly larger blanks,,,

It may take a short while to get it back in shape to start spinning stuff, but will be a good project for this winter


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Terry. So I guess you are talking 12"x12" blanks for your turning. Don't have to worry about vibration with this one. You'll have to get Harry to make you a lathe turning table his is really nice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow now that is a pen turning lathe. Holy cow what a monster.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I want to see the kit for the pens turned on that sherman tank. 
Have you registered it with the highway dept. yet?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Terry what size logs do you use for blanks?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet old lathe! Can't wait to see what you do with it!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Terry, I do hope you are joking about turning wood on that fabulous old screw cutting lathe. I hope you intend restoring it and make swarf not sawdust which gets into the well oiled gears. If the worst comes to the worst and you don't want to turn metal, I'm sure you would be able to swap it for a top quality wood lathe and receive a cash adjustment to boot!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Terry

I love old tools also but sometimes it's best to just let them be just that OLD tool,,,most end up as a neat door stop or a flower pot 

It's almost like getting a old steam eng.then get it to run but using ,well that can be a hard job just doing that..  I guess you could use it to make pens for Paul Bunyan (a mythical lumberjack in tall tales) 

Good Luck with your challenge 

=========






Visteonguy said:


> After talking to Glenn and Harry about the fun they are having turning Pens,, I thought I would maybe try it myself..,,,, so, I am in the process of taking my new pen turning lathe out of the box... maybe I will have to start with slightly larger blanks,,,
> 
> It may take a short while to get it back in shape to start spinning stuff, but will be a good project for this winter


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

Visteonguy said:


> After talking to Glenn and Harry about the fun they are having turning Pens,, I thought I would maybe try it myself..,,,, so, I am in the process of taking my new pen turning lathe out of the box... maybe I will have to start with slightly larger blanks,,,
> 
> It may take a short while to get it back in shape to start spinning stuff, but will be a good project for this winter



Thank goodness I no longer ski, I wouldn't want to run into that monster on the slopes 

Slightly enhanced picture.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Kris I don't think it is a snowplow. It has runners on it. I believe it is the original "Jamacian Bobsled."


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Terry,

Harry and Bob are correct, best to only restore that beauty.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm waiting for the first pen pics. Also I would like to see a standard pen blank in that big chuck of yours.  Have to use full size 6" blanks and flip them to get a completed turned pen. Just so the chuck will hold it. Pics of that please


----------

